# Tourist Visa Now 36 Months?



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

There are posts on the BI website and the BI Facebook page that says 9A tourist visas can be extended to 36 months.

Does anyone have a confirmation of this? Does over 16 weeks still require additional approval? Is anyone visiting BI soon and can ask? I will try to stop by next week.

immigration.gov.ph

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


Honorable Secretary of Justice (SOJ) Leila M. de Lima approved Immigration Memorandum Circular No. SBM 2013-003 on 23 December 2013 which was recommended by Bureau of Immigration (BI) Commissioner Siegfred B. Mison. Said issuance provides for the policies and guidelines on the extension and updating of temporary visitor’s visa (TVV). 

Allowable Extensions

Foreigners admitted under Section 9 (a) of the Philippine Immigration Act (PIA) of 1940, as amended, or Executive Order No. 408, as amended, may extend their authorized stay every two (2) months for a total stay of not more than: 
a) Twenty-four (24) months for visa-required nationals; and
b) Thirty-six (36) months for non-visa required nationals.

The said periods shall be counted from the date of applicant’s latest recorded arrival.

Foreigners with Derogatory Records

Foreigners included in the Bureau’s derogatory list shall be allowed to extend/ update their authorized stay as temporary visitors; Provided that, their inclusion in the derogatory list is not on the ground of having overstayed in the country.

Restrictions on Extension/Updating

The following applications for extension/ updating, accompanied by a sworn written explanation stating valid grounds and/or justifications with supporting documents, shall require the approval of the Commissioner:
a) Extensions of stay beyond the maximum allowable stay prescribed in Section 2 hereof; and
b) Foreigners who have overstayed for more than six (6) months but not exceeding twelve (12) months regardless if their stay is within the maximum allowable period.

Acquisition of Appropriate Visa/Permit

Foreigners may be granted an extension beyond the maximum allowable period provided that they shall secure appropriate visas/ permits during such extension and have not overstayed in any given period.

Overstaying Foreigners

Foreigners who have overstayed for twelve (12) months or less but have been in the country beyond the maximum allowable period already may be permitted to update their stay with order to leave the country within fifteen (15) calendar days therefrom and their names may be included in the Bureau’s blacklist upon the discretion of the Commissioner; Provided that, the Commissioner, in the exercise of sound judgment, may allow such foreigners to update and extend their stay taking into consideration their Filipino lineage, medical condition, minority and other analogous circumstances.

Foreigners who have overstayed for more than twelve (12) months regardless if their stay is within the maximum allowable period or those found to be overstaying by virtue to a complaint or Mission Order regardless of the period shall be referred for deportation.

Payment

In addition to the extension/ updating fees and other charges, the concerned foreigners shall be required to pay all immigration arrears imposed by Republic Act No. 562, as amended.

-arkb-


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Don, do you consider yourself a visa required national or non-visa required national. As an American citizen I would assume the former so still 24 months


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*BI Exit Clearance A Must*



DonAndAbby said:


> There are posts on the BI website and the BI Facebook page that says 9A tourist visas can be extended to 36 months.
> 
> Does anyone have a confirmation of this? Does over 16 weeks still require additional approval? Is anyone visiting BI soon and can ask? I will try to stop by next week.
> 
> ...


Philippine BI has long held that a departure clearance is required when leaving the country. Now, it is to be enforced 100% of the time.



Read More Here
(INQ)


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Don, thanks for the heads up !

I went to the Makati BI branch office this morning and extended from 16 months to 18 months with no problem. Until I read your post I was planning on getting my ECC and doing a visa run to malaysia but that's no longer necessary. 

There is a new procedure this year that I didn't know about. Foreigners must now submit an annual report within the first 60 days of a new calendar year.

The fee for the extension was 2870 pesos, same as for my extension from 14 to 16 months.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Don, do you consider yourself a visa required national or non-visa required national. As an American citizen I would assume the former so still 24 months


No. US Citizens are considered non-visa required (30 days visa free upon arrival) so that would 36 months for us now. Formerly it would be 16 months maximum before you have to leave the country.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Hi Don, thanks for the heads up !
> 
> I went to the Makati BI branch office this morning and extended from 16 months to 18 months with no problem. Until I read your post I was planning on getting my ECC and doing a visa run to malaysia but that's no longer necessary.
> 
> ...


Great news! I think I will do the same. My 16 months are up on Feb 18th and I have a ticket booked to Hong Kong on the 16th, but I will throw it away if I can extend again.

Does the annual report extend to tourist visas? I was under the impression that it only applied to permanent visas.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

I went back to BI and checked. They said people with tourist visas only need the extensions and don't need the annual report.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gumby said:


> I went back to BI and checked. They said people with tourist visas only need the extensions and don't need the annual report.


Yes, that was also noted in the article posted by CActon in the thread on the annual report.

2,100 report, legalize stay


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Yes, that was also noted in the article posted by CActon in the thread on the annual report.
> 
> 2,100 report, legalize stay


ccurate? I'm on android. Accessto bi site spotty but mybuddy said he sees no reference to 36 months except underar py travellor
Is it accurate?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> ccurate? I'm on android. Accessto bi site spotty but mybuddy said he sees no reference to 36 months except underar py travellor
> Is it accurate?


As usual, they have not updated the main pages on the website. There is plenty of out dated information there. It still has the 21 days on arrival even though it was changed to 30 days months ago.

It is in this announcement on their web page and it is also on the BI Facebook page.

immigration.gov.ph


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> As usual, they have not updated the main pages on the website. There is plenty of out dated information there. It still has the 21 days on arrival even though it was changed to 30 days months ago.
> 
> It is in this announcement on their web page and it is also on the BI Facebook page.
> 
> immigration.gov.ph


Must have to do it in manila as mybuddy asked at olongapo yesterday and was rptold they knewno thing of I t.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Must have to do it in manila as mybuddy asked at olongapo yesterday and was rptold they knewno thing of I t.


I'm a bit behind with my posting. I finally made it to Olongapo City BI Tuesday, and the regular guy at the window said they do know about it, but they have not received the official memo saying they can do it. He said I can do it in Manila.

I already have a visa run ticket for Feb. 16th that I can use in a pinch. I am going to check back at Olongapo City BI once a week to see if they got the memo. Otherwise, I will go to Manila or use the ticket.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Can anyone post a clear and concise, (and correct), account of this issue? Sorry guys, but I have gone through all of the above posts and appropriate links and articles and now I am more confused than ever...21 days...30 days...16 months...24 months...36 months...the website is out dated...

The posts go back and forth from one item to the next and then all of these dates and time frames get fixed together and now I am not sure which way is up...

What is the correct story without going back and forth about this and that? Can someone post the final facts on this issue in a clear and concise format?

How long can a US citizen go to and stay in the Philippines before they must leave the country? Is it 36 months? And if so, how often does a person have to get an extension and what is the general cost of this extension?

Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Can anyone post a clear and concise, (and correct), account of this issue? Sorry guys, but I have gone through all of the above posts and appropriate links and articles and now I am more confused than ever...21 days...30 days...16 months...24 months...36 months...the website is out dated...
> 
> The posts go back and forth from one item to the next and then all of these dates and time frames get fixed together and now I am not sure which way is up...
> 
> ...


Entering the Philippines with a USA passport (many if not all others) you can stay 30 days without an extension. Staying longer you need to get visa extensions: the first extension is one month and after that extensions are 2 months. You cannot stay more than two years so must leave the country for a calendar day. The extensions are in months not days so the date of the month is always the same on the extensions. You also are required to get an “I” card on the 2nd extension. You do not have to wait till extensions expire you can get them anytime. Leaving the country and starting over on the 2nd year anniversary (“visa run”) is a calendar day so can catch a late flight to a destination outside the Philippines and come right back arriving after midnight. If you stay more than 6 months you are also required to get an exit clearance. Except for the exit clearance, a travel agent can do these for you if going to immigration is difficult. Exit clearance requires you to go to immigration.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome...thanks for the clear and concise post. So I take it from this post that the previous 36 months is not correct. Now I have an idea what needs to be done and when...thanks again Phil.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome to philippines


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Hi Don, thanks for the heads up !
> 
> I went to the Makati BI branch office this morning and extended from 16 months to 18 months with no problem. Until I read your post I was planning on getting my ECC and doing a visa run to malaysia but that's no longer necessary.
> 
> ...


Gumby, is the office you went to this one:

Makati Extension Office
Board of Investment Bldg. Ground Floor, # 385 Gil Puyat Avenue, 
Makati City  Tel. # 899-3830 | 899-3831 | 899-2766 | 897-5335

I may need to extend there and I have not extended in Manila before.

Thanks!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> Gumby, is the office you went to this one:
> 
> Makati Extension Office
> Board of Investment Bldg. Ground Floor, # 385 Gil Puyat Avenue,
> ...


Yes it is. The parking lot is in back on Jupiter St. The nearest cross street is paseo de roxas if you want to check google maps. If you're near there and asking for directions keep in mind that Gil Puyat is also known as Buendia Ave.

The main BI office is in Intramuros but I really recommend the Makati branch as easier to deal with.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Yes it is. The parking lot is in back on Jupiter St. The nearest cross street is paseo de roxas if you want to check google maps. If you're near there and asking for directions keep in mind that Gil Puyat is also known as Buendia Ave.
> 
> The main BI office is in Intramuros but I really recommend the Makati branch as easier to deal with.


Thank you!

I'm going to check here in Olongapo City the next 3 Thursdays and if it is still not available I will go there on the 14th, Friday.


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Tourist Visa Now 36 Months*

A friend just extended from 18-20 months at Clark..No problem..P3140.
So DonAbby..I think you can extend at Olongapo BOI...
He wrote letter for 16-18 mo, plan to leave PI before 18 mo due, but now he got 18-20 extension, he can stay till 36 mo is due..in 2015 ??? Sweet...

6 mos extension cannot be done at satellite BOI..like Clark, Olongapo, etc...Not even Makati or Pasay BOI..only at main BOI in Intramuros..

But it can take few days..nobody really knows...

Consulted many travel agent who make visa runs for living..yet they didn;t know you can goto any BOI for 59 day extension..You don;t have to goto Manila just because you stayed more than 16 mo...Even Swagman travel..probably oldest and most knowledgeable ???

Some agents quoted P14000++ for 6 mos extension..????


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

abc12345 said:


> A friend just extended from 18-20 months at Clark..No problem..P3140.
> So DonAbby..I think you can extend at Olongapo BOI...
> He wrote letter for 16-18 mo, plan to leave PI before 18 mo due, but now he got 18-20 extension, he can stay till 36 mo is due..in 2015 ??? Sweet...
> 
> ...


That is good to know that Clark can go over 16 months. I might do that next time if Olongapo does not get it. I stopped by Olongapo Wednesday and they still can't do it.

However, yesterday I went to Intramuros and extended from 16 months to 22 months, using the new rule and the 6 month extension. They did not blink an eye on either one and everything is in the computer. It did not take any longer than a 2 month extension. We arrived at 1130, left at 1350, and had time in between to go over and get lunch at Starbucks. 

The 6 month visa cost was p7350 but you might pay more if you are someplace else in your cycle. I just paid my ACR with my last extension so I did not have any extras to pay this time, except for the p100 6 month visa stamp cost.

You actually do save some money with the 6 month visa. The certificate fee is p500 and you only pay one, instead of with the 2 month extensions, where you would pay 3 X 500. I think I save some pesos on the express lane fees too, as that was p2500, and the 2 month alone is usually p1000.

I hate going to Manila so I will look into travel agents if I have to go through this again.


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Don..great to know 6 mos can be done now...A friend tried in Dec 2013 and couldn't do 6 mos then at Intramuros.

As for cost for extensions....
IF you don;t mind, can you post line by line costs on 6 mos receipt ??? 
Just curious how much difference between (3) 2 mos vs (1) 6 mos...

My guess?? 
2 mo this time costed P3140 vs P2830 last 2 mos. Difference was P300 for annual report (they do this at first of year) and P10 more for legal research (whatever that is ??).
So assuming P2840 for typical 2 mos, x 3 = P8520, compared to 6mos at P7350 now.
Difference is P1170.
Correct me if I am wrong....

If consider travel to/back Intramuros, food, etc..depends where guys are coming from, these costs maybe more than P1170. Plus intangibles like time spent, hassle traveling in Manila, waiting at Intramuros, etc....

Personally, though nice to have 6 mos extension, less hassle and headache just to extend every 2 mos and pay that P1170 extra..(Well actually less minus travel/food costs alone...). 

Great information exchange..Thanks to all...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

abc12345 said:


> Thanks Don..great to know 6 mos can be done now...A friend tried in Dec 2013 and couldn't do 6 mos then at Intramuros.
> 
> As for cost for extensions....
> IF you don;t mind, can you post line by line costs on 6 mos receipt ???
> ...


I agree that the 2 month is more practical. With the 6 month, you also risk losing it if you have to unexpectedly leave the country early. However, in this case, I am 99.9 % sure I will not be leaving within 6 months, and I was going to Intramuros anyway.

I will make a separate post with my costs. I have them in a spreadsheet and I will try to post a picture.


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Don...I be interested to see detailed cost...

As for 2 mos extension, unless a person have very compelling case, forget 6 mos and keep extending 2 mos...Also Manila, Intramuros area is not the most safe and fun place to go...Only go there IF you have to...

For me, 2 mos extension is fun..P24 (yes P24) transportation, no traffic, wait 30 mins tops, whole trip normally last 1-1/2 hr at most. And get fresh air...

Also during this research..i.e. 6 mos, 36 mos, etc... I visited with many travel agents specializing in visa runs..I was amazed to learn how IGNORANT they are..sure they know the routine things but not always accurate information..and cost lot more than you expect...I am sure there are reasons to use agents, etc..but remember your passport is in their possession for few days and they handle many passports and papers...Just thinking out loud ???

Speaking of cost for agent...I seen guys pay P500-1000 AND trust their passports to an agent for something they can go do themselves..I suppose they got some bias against BOI and PI in general.. and yet they complaint about cost of local beer or some issues with PI government or life in PI in general. ????

Personally I have never used an agent and after this I will NEVER consider using any agents.


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

FYI...
Here are samples of travel agent's quote to extend visa...

6mos at Intramuros...P14-17000..Yes..true..Only P7350 visa fee so what are extra charges for?? Two agent said only P500 fee..hummm???
And it takes few days...

2mos at Intramuous cus after 16 mos..huh?? They said after 16 mos extension done only at Intramuros..(not true)..P5-7000.

I really didn't know or understand this..people using agents for visa services..
BUT they really charge ridiculous money for something that can be done so easily by oneself...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

abc12345 said:


> FYI...
> Here are samples of travel agent's quote to extend visa...
> 
> 6mos at Intramuros...P14-17000..Yes..true..Only P7350 visa fee so what are extra charges for?? Two agent said only P500 fee..hummm???
> ...


Sounds more like illegal fixers to me and one should stay completely away from such.
If you will find and use a "reputable" nationwide travel service, the fee(s) will be far lower and more in line with past quotes...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Sounds more like illegal fixers to me and one should stay completely away from such.
> If you will find and use a "reputable" nationwide travel service, the fee(s) will be far lower and more in line with past quotes...


I just extended for my 25th month in olongapo today. Cost3140


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Sounds more like illegal fixers to me and one should stay completely away from such.
> If you will find and use a "reputable" nationwide travel service, the fee(s) will be far lower and more in line with past quotes...


Does anyone know of a nationwide travel service


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> Does anyone know of a nationwide travel service


Phil, In years past, Swagman Travel was one of the very best and most reliable. However, Rod Hegerty has sold Both the hotel and Swagman Travel. So anything with the Swagman name is now an unknown to to me. With Swag having been sold, the best one I know of is not nationwide but very good and reputable. I'd suggest Orchid Inn in Balibago, Angeles City. They have always done a good job with travel arraignments as well as visa/immigration services.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

The last entry in this thread is from 2014. I'm wondering if the information provided in the various comments is still valid?

I've been looking on the BI website, but its hard to know how current that information is and it does not tell me everything I need to know. My understanding of a temporary visitor 9A visa is that as a Canadian I don't need a visa for a visit less than 30 days, and I can apply for a 59 day visa upon arrival at the airport. I can then apply for either a 1, 2 or 6 month extension. I can continue to extend that 9A visa for a total of either 24 or 36 months, I'm not clear which, without having to leave the country and start the process over again. 

Is my understanding correct? 

My Filipino friends are taking my CV to some potential employers and lobbying on my behalf. They are confidant I will find a part-time job given my credentials, and if so I will get a work visa. I was thinking that securing a job first before going would be my best option financially, but if I understand the 9A visa rules correctly, it might be better for me to go first on visitor visa, as long as I don't have to leave the country every 2 months, but can stay, with extensions, for at least 2 years. If I did get a job, then I could fly to a nearby country to apply for a work visa, which I understand has to be done from outside the country.

Any feedback much appreciated.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Bullwinkle said:


> The last entry in this thread is from 2014. I'm wondering if the information provided in the various comments is still valid?
> 
> I've been looking on the BI website, but its hard to know how current that information is and it does not tell me everything I need to know. My understanding of a temporary visitor 9A visa is that as a Canadian I don't need a visa for a visit less than 30 days, and I can apply for a 59 day visa upon arrival at the airport. I can then apply for either a 1, 2 or 6 month extension. I can continue to extend that 9A visa for a total of either 24 or 36 months, I'm not clear which, without having to leave the country and start the process over again.
> 
> ...


You can stay up to 36 months on the tourist visa before you have to leave the country.

I can't help you on the details of the work visas. I'm allergic to work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

Excellent! Thanks for replying so quick. That is very good news because it means I likely will not have to get a job, at least not immediately, so it will open more options for me if I do want to work part-time. Others on this forum advised me to come on visitor visa first, and now as I learn more I am thinking that may be the best advice and solution for me.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Bullwinkle said:


> Excellent! Thanks for replying so quick. That is very good news because it means I likely will not have to get a job, at least not immediately, so it will open more options for me if I do want to work part-time. Others on this forum advised me to come on visitor visa first, and now as I learn more I am thinking that may be the best advice and solution for me.


It is your employer that gets the work visa for you not you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Gary. That's a helpful bit of info. My Filipino friend there who has a couple homes I can live in and is looking for a job for me if I need it, is looking into all the requirements for me, but I like to understand the process myself. I've looked at the BI website again since I posted yesterday and have found a bit more detail.

The BI website lists a 9G "Pre-arranged Employment Visa" but doesn't give information about it. Instead, clicking on that title gives 4 options, two of which are "Conversion of Pre-arranged Employment", either commercial or non-commercial. The other two are extensions of those visas.

The wording and explanation isn't very clear, so I assumed "pre-arranged" meant it had to be done before entering the country. But I'm not sure what the word "Conversion" refers to. At first I thought it mean that I could convert a visitor visa to a work visa while in the country, without having to leave to do it. But if that's the case, it should be "Conversion to..." not "Conversion of...", so its confusing to me. The FAQ page on on 9G visas is not very helpful as it only answers very basic questions.

But now that I know I can extend a visitor visa every 2 months for up to 36 months, I have more options regarding work as I will not need a job immediately. I looked at the 6-month extension for a visitor visa but it appears to have stricter conditions and is 4x more expensive, if I'm understanding it right.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Bullwinkle said:


> Thanks Gary. That's a helpful bit of info. My Filipino friend there who has a couple homes I can live in and is looking for a job for me if I need it, is looking into all the requirements for me, but I like to understand the process myself. I've looked at the BI website again since I posted yesterday and have found a bit more detail.
> 
> The BI website lists a 9G "Pre-arranged Employment Visa" but doesn't give information about it. Instead, clicking on that title gives 4 options, two of which are "Conversion of Pre-arranged Employment", either commercial or non-commercial. The other two are extensions of those visas.
> 
> ...


One thing you should know is that the BI website, as nice as it looks, is peppered with bad, incomplete, and often times grossly outdated information. Confusing? Yes. And that is just one facet of life in a 3rd world country.
After living here for many years, I have learned and accepted that the only thing dependable and reliable in the Philippines - Is that NOTHING is dependable or reliable in the Philippines.
It takes being here and visiting the main BI location in Manila to try and be sure of things. Even then, there are times when you can be given wrong information simply because the employee does not know the answers. It's sad but true and just one of those things we all try to deal with living here.


Jet Lag


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> After living here for many years, I have learned and accepted that the only thing dependable and reliable in the Philippines - Is that NOTHING is dependable or reliable in the Philippines.
> 
> Even there, there are times when you can be given wrong information simply because the employee does not know the answers.
> 
> ...


Very good post and words to live by - this also applies to the private sector along with the Governmental departments.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Bullwinkle said:


> Thanks Gary. That's a helpful bit of info. My Filipino friend there who has a couple homes I can live in and is looking for a job for me if I need it, is looking into all the requirements for me, but I like to understand the process myself. I've looked at the BI website again since I posted yesterday and have found a bit more detail.
> 
> The BI website lists a 9G "Pre-arranged Employment Visa" but doesn't give information about it. Instead, clicking on that title gives 4 options, two of which are "Conversion of Pre-arranged Employment", either commercial or non-commercial. The other two are extensions of those visas.
> 
> ...


The 6 mo visa is approx 11,500 php including the ACR card at 2,100 php. If you do 2 mo extensions after your 1st 59 days it would cost 14,270 php with the same ACR card fee. Plus you have to travel to a BI office 3 times versus once. I know of no additional restrictions on the 6 mo visa except that you can only get it twice and must not extend beyond your 16th month in country. 

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Very good post and words to live by - this also applies to the private sector along with the Governmental departments.
> 
> Fred


Sure does. In government, stores, restaurants, and just people on the street. They will give you false info rather than admit there is something they don't know..


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The 6 mo visa is approx 11,500 php including the ACR card at 2,100 php. If you do 2 mo extensions after your 1st 59 days it would cost 14,270 php with the same ACR card fee. Plus you have to travel to a BI office 3 times versus once. I know of no additional restrictions on the 6 mo visa except that you can only get it twice and must not extend beyond your 16th month in country.
> 
> Chuck


I was able to get the 6 month visa 3 times. I'm not sure if the rules have changed.

Here are all my visa costs for my 36 month stay. My 6 month visas were not that high. The first two I did not have to get the ACR card fee because of the timing. On the last one, it was p9771 with the ACR card fee.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

bidrod said:


> The 6 mo visa is approx 11,500 php including the ACR card at 2,100 php. If you do 2 mo extensions after your 1st 59 days it would cost 14,270 php with the same ACR card fee. Plus you have to travel to a BI office 3 times versus once. I know of no additional restrictions on the 6 mo visa except that you can only get it twice and must not extend beyond your 16th month in country.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks for that info, but I'm still a bit confused. I appreciate the jpeg with your visa expenses. It may answer some of my questions but its difficult for me to read so I hope you don't mind me asking these questions for clarification.

The BI website shows the cost of the ACR card as US $50, and the ACR fee as 500 php. In my previous comment I estimated that a 6 month extension would cost more than 3 2-month extensions, because I assumed that the cost of the ACR card is only a one-time expense, and that only the ACR fee is applied at each extension? (I know, I should never assume anything, especially concerning the PI)

The six month visa costs 11,500 php as both you and the BI site state.

But according to the BI site, the cost for three 2-month extensions is 11,100 php, if the ACR card (at today's rate is 2300 php) is included with all three extensions.

That site shows 900 php for the 2 month extension, $50 for ACR card, and 500 php ACR express fee. That comes to 3,700 php for each extension, and multiply that 3 times and you get 11,100 php. That's 400 php less than a 6 month extension, if my calculations are right. But perhaps the difference in our numbers is down to the exchange rate at different times.

Regarding your last comment that a 6-month can only be extended twice, if that's the case then 2-month extensions make more sense because the cost is about the same and they can be extended up to 36 months. 

When applying for visitor extensions, the BI website lists immigration offices around the country that can perform that service. There is a city with such an office, Calapan City, in the region where I will likely end up. I want to avoid, if possible, going to Manila, so are regional offices capable of approving those extensions?

I sure appreciate the feedback I'm getting in this forum


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> I was able to get the 6 month visa 3 times. I'm not sure if the rules have changed.
> 
> Here are all my visa costs for my 36 month stay. My 6 month visas were not that high. The first two I did not have to get the ACR card fee because of the timing. On the last one, it was p9771 with the ACR card fee.


Thanks. I got confused as to who I was replying to, so my reply to bidrod also includes a reply to you regarding your jpeg of visa expenses. I won't repeat my questions, but I have another one for you. After getting all the 6-month extensions that you are allowed, can you then continue to apply for 2-month extensions until you've reached the 36 month limit?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Bullwinkle said:


> Thanks. I got confused as to who I was replying to, so my reply to bidrod also includes a reply to you regarding your jpeg of visa expenses. I won't repeat my questions, but I have another one for you. After getting all the 6-month extensions that you are allowed, can you then continue to apply for 2-month extensions until you've reached the 36 month limit?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

According to the BI website if you get the 6 month visa after your 59 days in country the cost is 11,500 php versus 14,000+php for the 2 month extensions. Getting the 2 month extensions requires 3 trips to BI offices. The second 6 month will be approximately 2,600 php less than the 1st since you will not require an ACR card since they are valid for a year. Nothing precludes you from extending after the 6 month visa for 2 months at a time for a total of 36 months.

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is a better picture of my visa costs. The 6 month extensions are in columns M, Q and R. All of the others are 2 month except for the first on to 59 days.

https://goo.gl/photos/n7niEfZhYiR7qmha6

As stated, the 6 month extensions will be a better deal. However, if you have to leave the country unexpectedly, e.g., at 4 months, you lose the rest. Upon reentry, you start from scratch. That is the only downside I see.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

bidrod said:


> According to the BI website if you get the 6 month visa after your 59 days in country the cost is 11,500 php versus 14,000+php for the 2 month extensions. Getting the 2 month extensions requires 3 trips to BI offices. The second 6 month will be approximately 2,600 php less than the 1st since you will not require an ACR card since they are valid for a year. Nothing precludes you from extending after the 6 month visa for 2 months at a time for a total of 36 months.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks Chuck. That helps clarify things for me, especially the fact that the ACR card is valid for 1 year. That fact changes my cost calculations and probably why my numbers differ slightly from yours. I'm just trying to get a general idea of my monthly budget costs, so I'm not too worried about having exact figures. Regarding trips to BI offices, I expect I will be fairly close to the one in Calapan City so travel expenses would be minimal. But if the 6-month visa is a better deal I'll probably go for that since I intend to stay as long as I can.

The 36 months total without having to leave is the key for me. I didn't think visitor visas could be extended for such a long period. I assumed I would have to leave after the initial 59 days were up, which is why I thought I would need to line up a job first before going there so that I could stay long term without leaving. Frequent international trips would eat too much into my budget. 

Now that I know I have the option of staying so long as a visitor, I intend to go on a visitor visa. Although my Filipino friend is currently exploring some interesting part-time jobs for me, it will be better if I'm there on the ground. I will not necessarily need a job, so without that pressure I can be more selective and wait for the ideal situation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> Here is a better picture of my visa costs. The 6 month extensions are in columns M, Q and R. All of the others are 2 month except for the first on to 59 days.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/n7niEfZhYiR7qmha6
> 
> As stated, the 6 month extensions will be a better deal. However, if you have to leave the country unexpectedly, e.g., at 4 months, you lose the rest. Upon reentry, you start from scratch. That is the only downside I see.


Thanks DonAndAbby! That's much easier to read and very helpful. It is clearly cheaper to get the 6 month visas. Since my intention is to stay as long as possible, I'll probably go for that and not worry too much about losing money in the event I have to leave before the 6 months is up.


----------



## siamjeff (Dec 14, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Can anyone post a clear and concise, (and correct), account of this issue? Sorry guys, but I have gone through all of the above posts and appropriate links and articles and now I am more confused than ever...21 days...30 days...16 months...24 months...36 months...the website is out dated...
> 
> The posts go back and forth from one item to the next and then all of these dates and time frames get fixed together and now I am not sure which way is up...
> 
> ...


OK CC, here it goes. I'm a Canadian/Brit who has been in the Philippines for 6 years now on only a tourist visa so I know what I'm talking about.
This information is for the Manila Immigration Centre as that is what I use.
I also use the services of a travel agent who I've worked with since I arrived and she is fantastic and does all the running around for me while I stay at home in Laguna Province. She charges a bit extra of course but it's all worth it to me.

The old rule was 16 months for a tourist to stay without leaving but it has now changed to 36 months.
As an American, you are visa exempt (you don't need a visa ahead of time to get into the Phils). Same for Brits and Canadians.

Once you arrive at the airport, immigration will give you a 30 day visa.
If you want to stay, you will have to extend before the 30 days are up.
This next extension is for 29 days to take you up to a total of 59 days.
From then on you can either get a 2 month extension or 6 month extension, it's up to you.
My last extension was for 6 months and it cost me 11,790 pesos.
The 2 month extension would have been 3930 pesos.
If you do it yourself it will be 500-1000 pesos cheaper.

You can keep extending your visa in 2 or 6 month increments until it totals 36 months at which time you leave the Philippines.
On my previous departures I went to Kuala Lumpur, Kota Kinabalu, Singapore and Bangkok.
You can get cheap tickets to any of these if you time it right.

Make sure you purchase an onward ticket out of the Philippines when you want to return here in order to get on the plane.
They always check now so make sure you have one even if you don't use it.
Just get a one way ticket to the cheapest international destination, it can be anywhere out of the Phils.

Keep in mind when you leave after 36 months, you must get an Exit Clearance Certificate (ECC). They won't let you leave the airport without it. It takes 2 or 3 days to get and is good for one month once they issue it to you.

You will also have to pay the travel tax like all Filipinos do, around 1400 pesos.
The airport tax is now included in the airline ticket price so you don't have to worry about paying that at the airport anymore.

Hope that all helps!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I have also been here for 6 years. The old rule was 16 months, without a request for waiver which if approved you could stay for up to 24 months which I did from Jun 2010 to Jun 2012. You could ask to stay from 24 months to 36 months which required approval by the BI Commissioner. Of course that has all changed with the new policies.

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

siamjeff said:


> I'm a Canadian/Brit who has been in the Philippines for 6 years now on only a tourist visa so I know what I'm talking about.
> ...
> Once you arrive at the airport, immigration will give you a 30 day visa.
> If you want to stay, you will have to extend before the 30 days are up.
> ...


Yes, that is very helpful and encouraging to know you are able to stay there so long, which is my intention too.

Regarding the initial 29 day extension, I read somewhere that I apply for that when I arrive at the Manila airport. But can I also apply for that at the same regional BI office in Calapan City where I will apply for the 6 or 2 month extensions? If I applied at the airport would I ask for it at the immigration window after deplaning? Would I have to have Pesos with me when I arrive to pay for it? And how much does that 29 day extension cost? 

Regarding an ongoing ticket when I arrive in Manila: 

A cheap flight for me at today's rate would be from Vancouver to Taipei to Manila, back to Taipei for the ongoing ticket requirement. But since I will not have to leave the country for 3 years, assuming I get all the extensions I apply for, I do not intend to use that ticket so would lose that money, about 4 or 5000 php, unless I can find an even cheaper ongoing flight. Do I need to just swallow that loss, or is there a cheaper alternative for the ongoing ticket requirement for landing in the PI on a visitor visa? I understand that I would repeat the process again after 36 months, purchasing a return ticket from Manila to another country, with an ongoing ticket for when I arrive back in Manila.

It's been awhile since I've flown internationally, so maybe things have changed, but my understanding is that most air tickets are valid for one year but are not refundable unless I pay the full undiscounted price. So might it be possible to pay the full price for the return flight back to Taipei and then before it expires apply for a refund or partial refund. I'll be checking this with a travel agent, but thought I would ask the very experienced people in this forum.


----------



## siamjeff (Dec 14, 2014)

Bullwinkle said:


> Yes, that is very helpful and encouraging to know you are able to stay there so long, which is my intention too.
> 
> Regarding the initial 29 day extension, I read somewhere that I apply for that when I arrive at the Manila airport. But can I also apply for that at the same regional BI office in Calapan City where I will apply for the 6 or 2 month extensions? If I applied at the airport would I ask for it at the immigration window after deplaning? Would I have to have Pesos with me when I arrive to pay for it? And how much does that 29 day extension cost?
> 
> ...


As far as the 29 day extension at the airport, I've never seen the sign that points me in that direction but if you can get it on arrival, by all means pay for it and get it as soon as possible. Manila Immigration is not the place to spend the day so get the 29 day extension at the airport if you can. I've heard it costs the same as doing it at immigration and they'll accept US Dollars I would think but probably not Canadian. And it might be near a foreign exchange counter and they'll ask you to convert it to pesos. I think they'll be happy to take US Dollars though.

The Vancouver-Taipei-Manila-Taipei ticket sounds perfect. Of course you will lose the last Manila-Taipei part after one year but who cares, you'll get into the Phils and after 36 months you can find cheap tickets in and out of Phils. My initial ticket was Toronto-Detroit-Nagoya-Manila and I bought a cheap ticket online ticket from Manila-Taipei and then just threw the ongoing ticket away once I arrived. Still never been to Taiwan. If you want to search for a cheaper outgoing throwaway ticket, check the sites of Cebu Pacific or Air Asia, both discount carriers here in Phils. 6 years ago I paid less than 1000 pesos for the Taiwan ticket with Cebu Pacific on special.

And correct, just follow the same procedure after 36 months.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Good tip.*



siamjeff said:


> I think they'll be happy to take US Dollars though.


Good tip. I'll be sure to bring some US dollars with me. The exchange rate between Canadian and US is not great right now, 77 cents on the dollar, but maybe it'll improve when I'm ready to go, sometime in early 2017. When I first went to the Philippines in the 70s, the Canadian dollar was worth more than the US dollar. It's never been there again, but a few years ago it was close to par. Because of that exchange rate, I'm not sure yet if I'll open a US dollar bank account or just a php one.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

siamjeff said:


> Keep in mind when you leave after 36 months, you must get an Exit Clearance Certificate (ECC). They won't let you leave the airport without it. It takes 2 or 3 days to get and is good for one month once they issue it to you.


So even on a tourist visa you still have to get an ECC at some point? Whats the longest you can stay on a tourist visa without having to get an ECC?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

HondaGuy said:


> So even on a tourist visa you still have to get an ECC at some point? Whats the longest you can stay on a tourist visa without having to get an ECC?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Less than 6 months.

Chuck


----------



## siamjeff (Dec 14, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> So even on a tourist visa you still have to get an ECC at some point? Whats the longest you can stay on a tourist visa without having to get an ECC?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Every foreigner tourist staying over 6 months must get an ECC.
You'll get fingerprinted at immigration and they'll check you've behaved while in Phils and then you take the paperwork with you to the airport when leaving and they'll collect the documents when they stamp you out of the country.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

siamjeff said:


> Every foreigner tourist staying over 6 months must get an ECC.
> You'll get fingerprinted at immigration and they'll check you've behaved while in Phils and then you take the paperwork with you to the airport when leaving and they'll collect the documents when they stamp you out of the country.


I have some experience with, but it was about 40 years ago during the Marcos regime, so it may be different now.

I was on a 2-year missionary visa. I was born and raised a Catholic and was an altar boy, but now am a secular humanist. I will keep my "cultural Catholic" identity once I'm back there again. For example, I list that as my religion on my CV.

I had lived six months in each of the following places: Manila, Baguio, and then a small barrio outside of Medina and then Cagayan de Oro, both on Mindinao. So my last place of residence was Cagayan. I knew I had to go through the exit process in Manila, but wasn't prepared for the byzantine bureaucracy, going from desk to desk for a few days.

With just a few days before my flight out at the end of my visa, I was informed that I had to have a criminal record check from the police in Cagayan de Oro. There was no time for me to go back and get that. So, I rushed out of the BI office, flagged a taxi and told him to get me to the Canadian embassy as fast as he could before it closed that day, otherwise I would have been s****ewed.

It was like a scene out of a movie the way the driver ignored rules and sped across town. I gave him a real good tip. At the embassy I had to ask for a letter signed by the ambassador in which I declared that I had not committed any crimes while in the PI. I then had to go back to BI the next day and continue with the process. They let me leave.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bring boxes of checks*



Bullwinkle said:


> Good tip. I'll be sure to bring some US dollars with me. The exchange rate between Canadian and US is not great right now, 77 cents on the dollar, but maybe it'll improve when I'm ready to go, sometime in early 2017. When I first went to the Philippines in the 70s, the Canadian dollar was worth more than the US dollar. It's never been there again, but a few years ago it was close to par. Because of that exchange rate, I'm not sure yet if I'll open a US dollar bank account or just a php one.


You might run into problems opening a Philippine bank as a tourist so bring checks because if you lose that ATM card you will be in a world of hurt, with checks you can cash with a money lender. It may take you some time to find a bank that will allow you to open up an account and I have no idea what sort of account would work for a Canadian or anyone using currency other than US, that's something I hope another Canadian can answer.

Not everyone can accept our ATM or Visa cards its still undeveloped and if they do have the equipment and software the other issue is the internet connection, depends on where you are living plus don't forget the Typhoons the power and internet structure could be damaged for weeks and sometimes months.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

siamjeff said:


> Every foreigner tourist staying over 6 months must get an ECC.
> You'll get fingerprinted at immigration and they'll check you've behaved while in Phils and then you take the paperwork with you to the airport when leaving and they'll collect the documents when they stamp you out of the country.


Not required if you have a Balickbayan stamp in your Passport. The main attraction of the Balickbayan status is that you do not have to deal with BI in any way, you only have to exit before a year from the entry date stamp.

Fred


----------



## siamjeff (Dec 14, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Not required if you have a Balickbayan stamp in your Passport. The main attraction of the Balickbayan status is that you do not have to deal with BI in any way, you only have to exit before a year from the entry date stamp.
> 
> Fred


The guy requesting the ECC info is coming to the Phils by himself on a tourist visa and is not married to a Filipino citizen. He will be dealing with Immigration on a constant basis while here.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Not required if you have a Balickbayan stamp in your Passport. The main attraction of the Balickbayan status is that you do not have to deal with BI in any way, you only have to exit before a year from the entry date stamp.
> 
> Fred



Fred you are trying to compare apples and oranges. Tourist visa is not Balikbayan Stamp and has totally different rules. The above statements are correct all individuals on a tourist visa need an ECC if they depart the country after being here for 6 months or more. 

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Sorry I caused a ruckus. All I was trying to do was clarify the statement "Every foreighner....".

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Sorry I caused a ruckus. All I was trying to do was clarify the statement "Every foreighner....".
> 
> Fred


Not a biggy but the statement was "Every foreigner tourist". I like you have a Balikbayan Stamp but are we considered tourist. We do not report to the BI, file the annual report or need the ECC. Tourist do all those things plus must get an ACR card. I consider myself the guest of my asawa since it is through her that I receive the Balikbayan privilege. I am not here as a tourist but as a family member.

Chuck


----------

